# Help with ideas with old KLH A/V receiver



## joyof60 (Nov 26, 2007)

joyof60
New Member
*
Join Date: Jul 2009
Posts: 1
New TV, Old AVR 5.1, need advice please!
I have a Sony KDL 52S4100, older Panasonic DVDR/VCR combo, PS3, Motorola 'HDTV capable' cable set top box, and an older KLH 5.1 Receiver/amp. I'm having to use mostly analog signals as the KLH only has one optical input, and no HDMI connections. The DVDR/VCR combo has no HDMI outputs and the cable box has only a DVI out with a convert to HDMI cable. If I replace the. receiver I would like to have at least 4 optical inputs but am having a hard time finding anything but 3. I kinda like the old DVD/VCR combo and the sound is great with the optical line, but that is my only optical line on my KLH receiver. Anybody have any suggestions on how to get better sound with the other components short of buying a new receiver? And if I do indeed need to upgrade the receiver, any suggestions for a good 5.1 receiver? (I don't care to run more speakers as the 5.1 speakers are hardwired in work fine and sound great) I just feel like I'm missing sound detail with anything but the DVD. The PS3 is HDMI'd to the TV but the signal from the TV to the receiver is from just the stereo RCA jacks. Any ideas would be most appreciated. Thanks!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

joyof60 said:


> joyof60
> New Member
> *
> Join Date: Jul 2009
> ...


I'd need a drawing
On a serious note, your issue seems to be sound. Now where digital imaging is not debatable (as being superior to analogue), digital audio is 
very debatable (and is debated by most everyone). Short or getting dogmatic about it there is nothing to say that one is better than the other.
The perception of audio, digital or analogue, is subjectively selective.
You cap it nicely by saying you _seem_ to miss out on the sound. Short of getting overwhelmed by the impressiveness of the technicalities of digital sound, if I were you I'd listen to my ears (excuse the pun).

And I'd stick with the KLH as it is. As I would, like you, with the 5.1.
6-7.1. _looks_ bigger, that's all.


----------



## joyof60 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response, and I greatly appreciate not having started an explosive argument over the differences between the analog and digital audio dialog.(thank you for letting me trust my ears) I guess my main concern is twofold. One being as I am overwhelmed with cables stuffed in the back of my cabinet and wanting to reduce the mess which means the elimination of some redundancies, second being the urge to embrace the HDMI technology (which would reduce my clutter) if I could accept that the audio signal carried is adequate if not supioror to the stereo analog or SPDIF that I currently try to use.Not to cause a battle here but I am just trying to educate myself with the current technology. I don't have any distance to conquer, (3-4 ft cables are quite sufficient as well as perferred for my needs) and I do understand that the largest and improved change in the DVI to HDMI is the idea of carring audio signal as well. Is this digital signal carried by the HDMI comparable to the SPDIF signals of the past if not superior? Here again I dont have any distance issues. Thanks again for your response. My KLH is a R5100 with a single optical, a single coaxial and no HDMI, hence my concern about an upgrade. Thanks again.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Well if all units were plastered with HDMI inputs and outputs you wouldn't be posting. As it is it's always a compromise (I have the same problem, that is if I want to make it one).

HDMI has two advantages for sure (image and communication between different units) and a third (better audio quality AND the audio in the same cable) where I'm not so sure of the better audio. OK, yes you can add the fourth of compressing the cable salad behind every shelf. 

As far as image is concerned there is no doubt. It's the best for HD. It would be great for your DVRHD/VHS combo (for the digitalized DVDs and HD recordings that is, forget VHS that's analogue anyway) but no socket means we can forget that.

You're happy with the sound that it plays via the optical. Stick with it!

The superiority of any digital audio transport is a subjective matter. Also, never forget the quality at source. 

If I digitalize old vinyls to my computer as they are (without "correcting" them for snap, crackle and pop, but that's another issue altogether) I personally hear little difference, whether I'm transferring them to TV via HDMI (which I CAN do) or via a simple analogue audio cable (which is also hooked up for unrelated reasons). If the source is bad then the playback is bad, whatever line of transport I use.

A truly digital studio recording like with most CDs and DVDs again shows me no difference in its audio hearing quality, be it thru analogue or digital cable (whatever system). Image is, as mentioned, a different matter.

A good example is the portable mp3 or mp4 player. You don't get HDMI headphones with it, the line out is analogue. I tried to find some difference once by hooking it up via analogue to the amp direct and afterwards hooking it up thru my DVR via USB (which my DVR has) and then passing it thru to my amp via HDMI (which both amp and DVR have). Couldn't tell the difference and I'm pretty critical on low music sound quality. (A totally useless exercise by the way, just did it for the heck of it). 

Until we all have all our units plastered with HDMI IN- and OUTputs the cable salad in the shelves will always remain aswell, albeit slightly reduced. It's always a compromise.

Unless you really have money to blow and are bored, I wouldn't (in your case) bother with upgrading the KLH while it's still working fine. It takes your DVR combo via optical and I don't think HDMI can improve upon it.

Until my amp blows, I'm not gonna replace it but when an old DVD player broke and I replaced it with a DVR HD and incorporated DVD burner/player, I made sure that the latter had as many different system out and inputs as possible. For when the time comes to replace the amp.


----------

